# Αγγελίες > [Πωλούνται] Διάφορα >  >  80 CD με κλασσική μουσική και μερικά με ελληνικά

## pas2007

Classic Experience 3 – 33 Of The Most Popular ClassicsThe Classic Experience – The 33 Of The Most Popular ClassicsBest Of Opera 3 CD – Beniamino Gigli, Luciano Pavarotti, Enrico CarusoΓιώργος Ζαμπέτας – Τα Τελευταία του τραγούδια τα ερωτικάΜανώλης Χιώτης – Τραγουδούν: Μαίρη Λίντα, Μανώλης Χιώτης, Στέλιος Καζαντζίδης, Μαρινέλλα, Ρένα Ντάλια, Πόλυ Πάνου, Ντ. Δολιανίτης, ΚαβουράκηςΒασίλης Τσιτσάνης – Τα τραγούδια τουChristmas With the Legendary Tenors 3 – Jose Carreras, Luciano Pavarotti, Placido DomingoHerbert Von Karajan – Holst The Planets Wiener PhilarmonikerI grandi Dell’ OperaBaroque Classics – Albinoni, Pachelbel, Corelli, Handel, MozartJames Last Orchestra – Classics Up To DateΉχος και CD – Επιλέγει Η Λέσχη Του ΔίσκουHandel Water Music – London Mozart PlayersFestive Baroque Music – Romantic Classics 18Igor Stravinsky – The FirebirdClassical Collection VOL.2Σταύρος Ξαρχάκος – Νέα ΔισκογραφίαA Baroque Collection – Bouquet CollectionClassical Collection VOL.1Saint – Saens (1835 - 1921) – Symphony No.3James Last – In ConcertΕπιθεώρηση του 40’ με τη Σοφία Βέμπο 2ο CDΕπιθεώρηση του 40’ με τη Σοφία Βέμπο 1ο CDΒασίλης Τσιτσάνης – 40 Χρόνια  2Άδωνις Γεωργιάδης – Άλωσις ΚωνσταντινούποληςΓιάννης Πάριος – Τα νησιωτικάΟ Στράτος Διονυσίου τραγουδάει Άκη ΠάνουRCA Victrola – Tchaikovsky 1812 Overture, Beethoven Wellington’s VictoryΡεμπετοντερβισικα – Παραδοσιακά ΤραγούδιαThe Best Of Bouzouki (Οργανικό) – I Love Bouzouki Θεοδοράκης, Ξαρχάκος, ΧατζηδάκιςΤα μπουζούκια του Ζαμπέτα – Νύχτωσε χωρίς φεγγάριΣτέλιος Καζαντζίδης – Οι Πρώτες Αυθεντικές ΕκτελέσειςΚαζαντζίδης – ΥπάρχωΣτέλιος Καζαντζίδης – Οι Μεγαλύτερες Επιτυχίες τουΚαζαντζίδης ΜαρινέλλαΜεγάλες Δημιουργίες – Στέλιος Ο  ΈναςMozart – Clarinet QuintetsΔίφωνο Συλλογή 38 – Ο Πιό καλός ο ... Δάσκαλος  Γιώργος ΖαμπέταςMozart Edition – SymphonienCalr Orff – Carmina BuranaThe Great Piano Concertos – CD1The Great Piano Concertos – CD2The Great Piano Concertos – CD3The Best Of Powerful ClassicsGreek Classics – Manolis Kalomiris Triptych Symphony no.3W. A. Mozart – The Magic FluteMozart Requiem in Re Minore K 626 – Cleveland Orchestra and ChorusJohann Strauss – Famous WaltzesMozart, Smetana, Schumann, Handel, Rimsky-Korsakof, Verdi, Beethoven, Johan Strauss JR. – Romantic Classics 5Ennio Morricone – Film Music 1966 – 1987Franz Liszt Klavier Konzerte – Piano Collection Intercord Klassische DiskothekThe best of BaroqueThe Most Famous Classics Vol IVClassic Performances 1Vangelis - El GrekoHere’s LiberaceJean Michel Jarre In Concert Houston Lyon With Orchestra And ChoirLambada (Pub TV)Trini Lopez La Bamba – His 28 Greatest HitsPaul Mauriat – MagicRichard Clayderman - The ClassicBeautiful Music Collection – Easy To LoveGolden Accordeon MelodiesI Successi Di Claudio VillaLovenight Melodies – 16 Romantic InstrumentalsTropical Nights – 16 Romantic InstrumentalsGolden Gypsy MelodiesBeautiful Music Collection – Midnight BlueTrompeten – ImpressionenRoy Etzel – Il SilenzioRomantico SaxRomantic Flute For LoversCaravelli et son grand orchestre – TenderlyPaul Mauriat – Classics In The Air 2Nini Rosso – NapoliEspana – Grandes ExitosJames Last StarportraitRavel’s Bolero And More Spectacular ClassicsFausto Papetti – Pais TropicalBeautiful Music Collection – Italia Con AmoreGypsy Soul – Mantovani and His Orchestra


*100 €* 
*Στέλνονται μόνο με αντικαταβολή ΕΛΤΑ*

----------

